# User remote auslesen (WinNT)



## kri (17. August 2003)

Hallo ihr!

Habe mir da ein kleines Programm geschrieben, dass alle an der Domäne angemeldeten Rechnernamen in eine Textdatei schreibt.
Danach soll ein Befehl ausgeführt werden, der alle Rechner aus der erstellten Textdatei nach dem aktuell angemeldetem User fragt und diese wiederrum ausgibt und einige Vergleiche anstellt - diese sind aber nicht das Problem. 
Mein einziges Problem liegt in dem "Bekommen" der angemeldeten User. 
Wie mache ich das am besten?
folgendes habe ich schon probiert:

1. nbtstat -a <rechner>
-klappt nicht, da sobald ein User an >1 Rechnern angemeldet ist, die Ausgabe nicht mehr den Usernamen enthaellt. (und nur für diesen Fall brauche ich das Script)
2. registry nach dem Usernamen durchsucht
-nichts gefunden, gibt es einen schluessel in dem der user drin steht?
3. irgendwelche lokalen Befehle in der "cmd" bringen mir nichts, da es ja remote geschehen muss... 
4. ... keine Idee mehr 

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt!
Ich mach ab morgen erstmal ne Woche Urlaub - wenn ich zurück bin möchte ich viiieeele Lösungen haben ;-)

Danke an alle!

Bis dann, Chris


----------



## vLoock (13. September 2003)

hi,

dafür gibt es unter anderem:

Win32::AuthenticateUser - Win32 User authentication for domains

Win32::NetAdmin - manage network groups and users in perl

Win32API::Net - Perl interface to the Windows NT LanManager API account management functions.


mfg

vLoock


----------

